# AMS Leaving New Jersey?



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

I've heard AMS is high tailing it out of NJ. There site shows they are no longer taking applications in NJ for any work. Is this true? What POS company will take its place?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Rumor is SG.... They left Michigan also


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I don't believe NJ is one of the states they lost.*

I would suspect, since they are losing PA, they moved their high volume Southeast PA subs to NJ, where they had been having problems getting subs all year. Purely speculation on my part, but all the pieces fit. Information about the new FNMA awards has been pretty tight, ay least my searching has not turned up any up to date awards announcement. I'm sure some of the more connected people on here would know where to look. 
If it were me, I wouldn't want the details of the contract out for all my current subs to see. It could create a fire sale mentality. The only thing I know for certain is, the new guy, whomever it is, did not get the contract because they bid higher. I think it's a given, pricing will suffer.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

I would assume. AMS could not get any more vendors at the ridiculious prices they were offering


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

*AMS is Out of NJ*

Was informed , through back channels, today that AMS is leaving NJ. They are not telling anyone. All initials have or will stop and all routine/periodic work will stop on September 12. See YA! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Makes me wonder if PA is on the same timetable.*



SJPI said:


> Was informed , through back channels, today that AMS is leaving NJ. They are not telling anyone. All initials have or will stop and all routine/periodic work will stop on September 12. See YA! :thumbsup:


It would be nice to get some notice. it's hard to commit to other clients. Anyone in PA or NJ have any work orders issued for beyond 9/12?


----------



## slim41778 (Dec 28, 2012)

i had to threaten to lean house to get paid from them there ridiculous


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I see tims post on craigslist for ams everyday.They can't get anyone else to do the work for the wadges.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Well, if you got a kick out of AMS pricing.*



UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I see tims post on craigslist for ams everyday.They can't get anyone else to do the work for the wadges.


You're gonna love Safeguards new flat rate for Fannie. Then factor in the extra requirements. It's gonna be a circus.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> It would be nice to get some notice. it's hard to commit to other clients. Anyone in PA or NJ have any work orders issued for beyond 9/12?


September 12 sounds like a notice to me...oh you mean from AMS?????
That's a big QUACK!!!!!

The folks that lleft and started 24 Assero and 24 Asset or something like that committed fraud and other crimes...that AMS is liable for...the reason MCS and AMS merged is so MCS could absorb their state licensing across the country....


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*It sounds like a rumor to me*



Cleanupman said:


> September 12 sounds like a notice to me...oh you mean from AMS?????
> That's a big QUACK!!!!!
> 
> The folks that lleft and started 24 Assero and 24 Asset or something like that committed fraud and other crimes...that AMS is liable for...the reason MCS and AMS merged is so MCS could absorb their state licensing across the country....


though it is consistent with what I have heard from my own sources. As far as fraud and the other crimes, also smells of rumor and innuendo. My idea of a good source or objectivity may however be different from yours.


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

*Ams*

This info is coming from middle management people. Three people have quit and one has been "transferred" and they handled new jersey. They always gave me a ton of good work that paid....well ok. But it was consistent. I hope the Sept 12 deadline is not true.....if I like AMS then maybe I need to see a therapist?...oh well, on to bigger less paying jobs with the new companies.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

SJPI said:


> This info is coming from middle management people. Three people have quit and one has been "transferred" and they handled new jersey. They always gave me a ton of good work that paid....well ok. But it was consistent. I hope the Sept 12 deadline is not true.....if I like AMS then maybe I need to see a therapist?...oh well, on to bigger less paying jobs with the new companies.


The pay dosent get much lower than AMS, if it does why bother, you will be losing money...


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*No one gave me a specific date, but mid*

September seemed to be the recurring theme coming from all my contacts. I also like AMS, and have not had any major issues with them. Maybe we there is a support group.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Well, tomorrow is the big day.*

Anyone from NJ got any new info.


----------

